# Switzerlands Smashing!



## barryd

Arrived at lake luzern yesterday. All I can say is wow! Two years ago we drove through switzerlan in a hurry to get to Italy. What fools we were, it simply stunning.

We are at weggis farm camping which is in the database and it's a bit like a big Cl. Just us, a young couple in a mh and a woman in a small tugger parked on tip of a hill with views all around that you never get board of.

It was 30c yesterday with 32c forecast for today which is a tad too hot but ideal for the bike and jumping off into the lake which I did yesterday and it's freezing!

Site is just £20 a night. I Including taxes and ehu which I thought was good for Switzerland.

Hoping to head up to interlaken later in the week.


----------



## motormouth

Hi Barry
Any chance of you popping into Zurich for me. Could do with a few things from my safety deposit box. Nod nod, wink wink.

Glad you are enjoying your trip, lucky b******************d.


----------



## RichardnGill

Barry 

Keep us uptp date with your trip, we are planning to visit Anncey area at the end of the month but could fancy a detour to Switzerland


Richard...


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Keep us up to date Barry as we may be Switzerlanding in a couple of weeks, all being well.

Any pics.

dave p


----------



## barryd

Cheers everyone. No pics yet as using the mobile mhf on my iPhone right now but as soon as I get a proper connection later I will add some and update the blog at www.hankthetank.co.uk

my plan was a few days here, a few days up at interlaken and maybe higher up one of flthe valleys the. A trip across to chamonix and mount blanc, the. Perhaps onto Annecy and into France.

We had planned a trip to Italy but I fear it will be too busy by the time we get there


----------



## Hezbez

Is it Switzerland you need a go box for?
if so, what is it and can I pop into Switzerland without one?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

The go box is for vehicles over 3500kg.

Try this
http://www.shell.co.uk/home/content...ls/road_tolls_in_germany_austria_switzerland/

Dave p


----------



## ardgour

Hezbez said:


> Is it Switzerland you need a go box for?
> if so, what is it and can I pop into Switzerland without one?


No, the go box is Austria. For Switzerland you need a vignette to use Swiss motorways. You buy it at the border as you enter and it lasts a calendar year (Jan to Jan). If you are over 3.5t gross weight then it is a different vignette with 10 days in any year

Chris


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

You are correct Chris, memory a bit puddled this morning.

Dave p


----------



## Zozzer

barryd said:


> Arrived at lake luzern yesterday. All I can say is wow! Two years ago we drove through switzerlan in a hurry to get to Italy. What fools we were, it simply stunning.
> 
> We are at weggis farm camping which is in the database and it's a bit like a big Cl. Just us, a young couple in a mh and a woman in a small tugger parked on tip of a hill with views all around that you never get board of.
> 
> It was 30c yesterday with 32c forecast for today which is a tad too hot but ideal for the bike and jumping off into the lake which I did yesterday and it's freezing!
> 
> Site is just £20 a night. I Including taxes and ehu which I thought was good for Switzerland.
> 
> Hoping to head up to interlaken later in the week.


Don't forget to take a trip over the Grimselpass and and Furkpass.
They are unforgettable.


----------



## Rapide561

*Switzerland*

Hezbez et al

For Switzerland you require a vignette - 40 SFR for a year. These are available at the border or on line from the Swiss Travel Centre. This is for van sunder 3500 kg.

Vans over 3500 kg need to complete paperwork at the border. 32.50 SFR, valid for one year but only ten days worth of use within that period. If you use more than ten days, you can buy another.

Russell


----------



## Sprinta

Zozzer said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arrived at lake luzern yesterday. All I can say is wow! Two years ago we drove through switzerlan in a hurry to get to Italy. What fools we were, it simply stunning.
> 
> We are at weggis farm camping which is in the database and it's a bit like a big Cl. Just us, a young couple in a mh and a woman in a small tugger parked on tip of a hill with views all around that you never get board of.
> 
> It was 30c yesterday with 32c forecast for today which is a tad too hot but ideal for the bike and jumping off into the lake which I did yesterday and it's freezing!
> 
> Site is just £20 a night. I Including taxes and ehu which I thought was good for Switzerland.
> 
> Hoping to head up to interlaken later in the week.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to take a trip over the Grimselpass and and Furkpass.
> They are unforgettable.
Click to expand...

Don't forget the Sustenpass between Meiringen and towards Andermatt.

Then down to the south via the San Gottard pass - don't go via the borrrrrrrrring tunnel


----------



## Sideways86

*switzerland*

Hi guys

we are staying at Camping du Viddy Lausanne for three nights and then on to Lazy Rancho for six nights

any good routes for Goldwing ride out, we are dragging it behind our Voyager and are really looking forward to the scenery

Regards

John


----------



## barryd

Cheers all

speaking of vignettes I haven't got one yet (doh!)

we entered via the motorway near Basel and just belted through with everyone else. By the time I thought about it we were off the motorway.

Thanks for the tips on the passes. 

Today has just been superb. Drove the bike round the lake to lucerne and a few other places the. Found a lovely spot for swimming. It's flipping hot. Ideal for biking and swimming in just shorts and t shirts (I know our fault if we fall off etc)

I love it when it all comes together. Perfect place, perfect weather, great place to park the van.


----------



## fdhadi

Lake Maggiore is well worth a look.

There's an Aire at Locarno 5mins walk from the town.


----------



## RichardnGill

Seriously thinking of visiting a few Switz lakes now as well as Anncey again.

Are there plenty of sites and or Aries close to lakes that we will be able to get a big M/H on last week in July first week in August.


Richard...


----------



## fdhadi

Hi Richard, no problem on the one at Locarno.

This is as nice if not nicer than any of the Italian Lakes. Locarno is Very Classy :wink: :wink:


----------



## barryd

I can't say I'm an expert on Switzerland yet but I will say luzern is very stunning. I would even go as far to say that is as nice if not nicer than maggiore. 

I did a bit of research before we came and I think aires are a bit thin on the ground here and I haven't spotted any wild spots yet. The site at weggis we are on is right up our street. On a farm, no official pitches, away from noise and very quiet with stunning views. However the nearest lakeside walking is 1km or 1.5km by road. It's hilly. Ideal for us as we have the bike but if you can walk, cycle or scooter it's perfect.

We are supposed to be going to interlaken next but I wonder if it will be as lovely. Mrs d has taken I'll with kidney stones (she suffers ocasionally) so we may stay put for a while. What mght spoil it is the end of the acsi season as is supect sites up at interlaken will get very expensive. I'm no tight but I resent paying £40+ a night to park when we hardly use any facilities and the fact that we don't normally like sites anyway

of you go to maggiore, cannonio is loveley and there is a really could aire there.


----------



## barryd

Sorry this flipping g mobile version. No edit or spell check. That last paragraph should have read cannobio


----------



## SilverFox13

Agree entirely about Switzerland ... we are currently on the Romantic Road in Germany travelling it in a South to North direction having spent a week touring Switzerland. 

So far this seems to be doing things in the wrong order as we find ourselves saying "it's pretty ... but it's not Switzerland" (actually the Romantic Road is not that pretty as most 'chocolate box' chalets have their rooves semi clad in solar panels).

Maybe the North part of Road is the best.


----------



## barryd

Sorry but your right. Having come the other way. Mosel and Rhine nice but Switzerland is something else. 

It just gets better. Sat in the baking heat we have just been treated to a display in the mountains by the Swiss equivelent of the red arrows. For ages the flew in formation and peformed impossible manouvers equal to our red arrows with one big difference, unbeleivably they were doing it around and within all the jagged peaks and valleys.

Now there is one powerful fighter plane but (turbo prop?) peforming acrobatics high up above our heads. The sound it makes echoing around probably the whole of the Swiss alps in the still air is just superb.


----------



## Zozzer

Here a good site for those who like going on the high alpine roads.

http://www.alpineroads.com/uri.php


----------



## grenwelly

If you are going to be there for a few days a William Tell Pass is good value from tourist office. 
Covers most transport ferries trains buses and mountain trains in central Switzerland down as far as Interlaken


----------



## laikaecovip

where do i find the database of campsites ?

on here somewhere i presume ?


regards

gareth


----------



## barryd

Thanks again

I think the campsite reviews and maps are under reviews or resources from the main menu at the top.


----------



## barryd

Moved on today up to interlaken where the cheapest rather crummy looking site was 50 francs for a bit of sloping grass.

Drove a few miles up the valley to jungfrau which is a size large mountain which we can't see at the moment.

As we drove up the valley we didn't know which way to look. The scenery is superb. We found a little peaceful site at the head of the valley called campig rutti I think. It's still in acsi season for 4 days and after that I don't think it's much more. 

Good desicion. It's awsome up here and most places seem accesible on the old scooter.

Still no wifi but a good 3g connection so might try and upload some photos later


----------



## 747

As we have just returned from a very wet and soggy West coast of Scotland Barry, I am not going to read any more of your posts.  

It is good to know that you are having a great time.


----------



## Pard

You lucky so and so, Barry! It's 35 years since we first ventured into Switzerland in an ex-hire Bedford CF Dormobile, our first van, in the record hot summer of 1976. We took both (early-widowed) mothers along, and although it was at times a bit trying (!), all in all we had the most fantastic time, and toured extensively through the country. Switzerland is just wow! wow! wow!

Inevitably we've been back a number of times since, sampling different parts a little more, sometimes with trailer tents while sons were growing up. We enjoyed it all and last time was 5 years ago in our Hymer, also in June. We especially liked Camping Plauns at Pontresina (St Moritz area), and the Fluela Pass if you happen to be heading that way, but there is just so much spectacular scenery for a smallish country.

In the Luzern area we were delighted with a stay at Camping Eienwaldli at Engelberg, 20km south of Stans - a bit of an uphill drive, but worth it.

Enjoy!

Terry


----------



## Sideways86

*hi*

Just finished loading Goldwing on trailer behind camper, heading to Lausanne and Interlaken tomorrow night

Cannot wait

Regards


----------



## peejay

On the other hand....

Yes the scenery and mountains are lovely but I find the country itself a bit clinical and without character.

I see it as a convenient transit country to get to more interesting ones.

Just a personal opinion.

Pete


----------



## Tone2

While you're in the Interlaken area, spoil yourself with a day out on the Jungfrau railway. It goes from Interlaken via Lauterbrunnen and Wengen to Kleine Scheidegg, then via the Eiger up to 11,500 feet. Expensive? Certainly  . Unforgettable? Awesome? Astonishing? Unlike anything else you've ever been on. Oh YES!!!  Gotta be done.

Hope to be back in Switzerland ourselves in September...

Enjoy

Tony


----------



## barryd

Thanks everyone. Yes the railway does sound great but it's a lot of money. Mrs d doesn't like spending money!

Even the cable car up to the revolving restaurant is 94 francs each! Last year at cauterets in France we went up on their cable car and it was 8 euros and they let us go up a second time for free. Don't know where they get their prices from. Having said that you don't do these things often so i think we will be doing one of them. You can do a helicopter trip round the three highest peaks which sounds superb. 

Will work on her


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

The site for the railway
http://www.jungfrau.ch/en/tourism/places-to-visit/

Dave p


----------



## Rosbotham

I've been up Jungfraujoch a number of times...it's good, but IMHO over-rated compared to some of the other lines (view from the top great if the weather's fine, some good attractions, but the bulk of the climb from Kleine Scheidegg is inside the mountain, and frankly if on a crowded train can be a bit nauseous). Also note that if you're at all unfit or a smoker, you may struggle at the top; take it easy. If you do decide to go up, you can save a good chunk of money by getting the earlybird fares...and the timing is not too painful from Lauterbrunnen/Grindelwald.

Personally I prefer the (marginally) lower level trips...better to look at a mountain than the view from it. My faves would be

Schynigge Platte from Wilderswil

First cable car from Grindelwald and walk to Bachalpsee

Mannlichen...choice of routes on this, either from Grindelwald Grund on long 4 person cable car route, or from Lauterbrunnen via Wengen on cable car. Either way, walk from top to Kleine Scheidegg and get train down, you'll get the scenic part _of the rail journey_ to Jungfraujoch (but not the ultimate high of being at the top) for a fraction of the price. You can buy package tickets for either of these.

Schilthorn as far as Murren, then walk alongside the railway and cable car back down to Lauterbrunnen (was a funicular but got swept away a few years ago). Again, you can get a round trip ticket.

If you're at the top of the valley Barry, it is worth going in Trummelbachfalle. Oh, and *don't* take that bloody dinghy of yours into the Lutschinen....

Paul


----------



## barryd

Cheers Paul that's really useful info. Forecast is good for the next three days so will consider your info carefully.

Flipping gout has flared up again. Of all the places to be hobbling about!

Thought I would take the dinghy down to interlaken. The river at the back of the site looks exciting!


----------



## Rosbotham

That's the one...suffice to say that Trummelbach alone empties approx quarter of a million gallons of water a minute down it in the thaw period...your dinghy might make it down to Bonigen (*), but I doubt you'd be in it :lol: . More restfully, can recommend taking the dinghy out on Lake Brienz...don't fall in, though, it's cold.

(*) it actually empties into Lake Brienz at Bonigen, then in turn through Interlaken to Thun.


----------



## motormouth

I wish you would bugger of with your tales of Switzerland Barry.
I am trying to convince my missus that a weekend at Kielder will be just as good, but I am struggling.


----------



## barryd

Thanks again. We were lucky enough to be At luzern when it was really hot. I swam in the lake every day. I tried to dive down in about 20ft of water and I thought my brain was going to freeze it was so cold. I think 23 or 24 is about the hottest it will get over the weekend so might just be warm enough for a swim.

I like the sound of the trip from lauterbrunnen to mannlichen. Looks like train up to wengen and then cable car the rest of the way or I guess we could take the bike to gridelwald Grund and just do the cable car there and back.

Unless my foot improves I don't want to be doing much walking.

I feel a right prat. The place is full of fit alpine types and one fat hobbling Brit with a walking stick and a scooter.


----------



## barryd

Lol motormouth. Nowt wrong with kielder but your right. Anything after this is not going to be quite as breath taking


----------



## Rosbotham

barryd said:


> I like the sound of the trip from lauterbrunnen to mannlichen. Looks like train up to wengen and then cable car the rest of the way or I guess we could take the bike to gridelwald Grund and just do the cable car there and back.


Two options you might want to consider on that, if you're struggling walking, is either

(a) bus-->Lauterbrunnen
train-->Wengen
cablecar-->Mannlichen
cablecar-->Grindelwald Grund
train -->Kleine Scheidegg
train --->Lauterbrunnen
bus-->site

{or reverse...actually the reverse may be a better option}

or

(b) bus-->Lauterbrunnen
train-->Wengen
cablecar-->Mannlichen
 cablecar-->Grindelwald Grund
train -->Grindelwald Dorf
train -->Zweilutschinnen
train --->Lauterbrunnen
bus-->site

{again or reverse}

(b)'s cheaper than (a), but less spectacular.

On these, longest walks you'd have to do are on (a) 100-200 yards between Wengen station & cablecar station, and on both 50 yards between cable stations at top of Mannlichen, 200yds across carpark at Grindelwald Grund.

Hope this helps.

You have been lucky with weather. We were there this time last year and nearly developed trenchfoot. Came back early & took extra holiday in autumn instead...

Paul


----------



## barryd

Cheers paul.

I'm still able to ride the scooter but right now even 200 yards would be Impossible. What would you think of us driving on the bike to grindlewald grund then just getting a return cable car journey?

Very little walking I presume and no changes. I could be fine by tomorrow but I might not be. 

I can't seem to find any prices for that trip but I am jus browsing on my iPhone so it's not ideal


----------



## Rosbotham

That'd have least walking. How much depends on where in the carpark the motorcycle bays are (my memory's good, but not that good!), but would have thought minimal. According to their website, CHF54/person return by the way.

If it's a straight return trip and you particularly want a cablecar, then it'd be a toss up between Mannlichen from Grindelwald, or First from Grindelwald (it's still nice, even without the hike to Bachalpsee). Believe both are same price.

If you're not wedded to cablecar, do consider Schynigge Platte from Wilderswil : can park right next to station with bike and quite spectacular views on way up. CHF60 I think.

You're making me jealous now....


----------



## barryd

Spot on thanks again.

Will probably have a go at one of them either tomorrow or Sunday weather and foot permitting!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Barry, alcohol, swimming in cold water =possible gout attack. :lol: especially if you are a previous sufferer.

Were you not aware of this.

Dave p


----------



## barryd

I finally got online on the laptop so thought I would update the thread with some pictures of Switzerland. Finally the bloody Gout has gone (for now) and we have had a full day out travelling around today both on the bike and in the van.

Paul I'm so sorry. On your good advice we set of to Grindlewald to do the cable car trip but by the time I got there on the bike I was in so much pain there was no way I could do it. It was quite funny driving back into the next valley. Had to keep sticking my foot out to relieve the pain. (it wasn't so bad when we set off).

Anyway today has seen us around both Lakes (Brienz and Thun) both on the bike and then in the van. We heard of a wild spot or Aire up in the hills beyond Beatenberg but we never made it. It was a huge climb in the van and the road just ran to a single track. I quick scout ahead on the bike proved it impassable but never mind as there were some great views. We continued around Lake Thun and are currently at a lovely little site at Aeschi. Mrs D thinks it's expensive at £27 a night but I'm trying to convince her it's cheap for Switzerland. Mind you charging extra for a shower is a bit rich! Just used my own though as usual.

Anyway less babbling more photos

Going back to early in the post our pitch on the hill at the Farm Campsite at Weggis, Lake Lucern. We loved it there. Just like a big CL.









Lake Luzern









Jungfrau Valley where we stayed the last four nights









And looking back the other way. I think the campsite is in the middle behind the trees









The rather Athletic and fit looking Mrs D on our bike trip around Lake Brienz this morning. 









Lake Thun from high up just before we ran out of road









Large Glacial waterfall at Lauterbrunnen. It's hard to see the scale on the photo but I counted the time it took for the water falling from the top to bottom at 13 seconds.









Thanks for all your help and advice. We may make a cable car trip yet or might save it for the big one at Chamonix and Mont Blanc!

Cheers
Barry


----------



## motormouth

If you look at the first photo long enough, and ignore the Motorhomes, you will see Steve McQueen riding a motorbike.


----------



## barryd

motormouth said:


> If you look at the first photo long enough, and ignore the Motorhomes, you will see Steve McQueen riding a motorbike.


No thats me on the scooter! Well thats what I imagine anyway.

I know what you mean though. I often think the same thing in much of this part of Europe


----------



## Rosbotham

No worries Barry - you can always return another year and go up First, Mannlichen or Schynigge Platte.

That last picture of yours : I saw a documentary last year about base jumpers...the absolute nutters you'll have seen jumping off the cliff and hoping their parachutes would open when you were staying at Stechelberg. Was interested to see one of them jumping off near the top of that waterfall. Guess what, parachute got tangled. Believe it or not he survived with two busted legs. Frightening video to watch. Perhaps you're pretty sane compared to some people...

I assume it's Aeschlen on Thunersee you're at rather Aeschi? Thought Aeschi was up at Solothurn - not exactly tourist territory (although I've only ever changed trains there).

Paul


----------



## p-c

Hi All

I do wish I was there. Great memories of the views and the meadow sights and smells.

The mention of Base jumpers reminds me of the story about Stechelberg. Next to the "new" cable car up to Murren there is the old one. This is used for taking luggage, food etc up to the village, and also for Bungee jumps. You had a choice, either half way up or three quarters of the way up. All went well until someone jumped at the half way point but they had been given the three quarter way cord! They don't do bungee jumps from there anymore.

I have to say going up the Jungfrau is a must. But only if the weather is good. Be flexible on your days and ready for an early start.

Enjoy.

p-c


----------



## pneumatician

We usually stay at Lazy Rancho at Interlaken but it would seem there are no discounts available now. Also an excellent site about 1k away by lake Thun and just over the road is one with wigwams which we have yet to stay at. All good with free buses.

Don't book the Jungfrau trip until you know what the weather will be or you may be disappointed. (no views in cloud).

Do all three passes in a day from Interlaken.

Enjoy yourself, Switzerland really is God's own country, that's why you have to pay so much.

Steve


----------



## barryd

Thanks but we have avoided Interlaken and its sites as they seem overpriced and all the stuff we want to see is away from the town anyway. Having the scooter is a great help.

I have updated the blog this morning on www.hankthetank.co.uk and there is a full account of our Switzerland trip. Dont read it though if your expecting something helpful. Its just my bumbling observations and attempt at humour!

Weather is hot and sunny today so the lake beckons!

Cheers
Barry


----------



## ob1

Just a reminder that I posted a comprehensive guide to Interlaken and surrounds in the 'Articles/Members Motorhome Guides' section which should be off help to first timers to the area.

Ron


----------



## barryd

ob1 said:


> Just a reminder that I posted a comprehensive guide to Interlaken and surrounds in the 'Articles/Members Motorhome Guides' section which should be off help to first timers to the area.
> 
> Ron


Thanks again for that Ron. It was your guide that was one of our inspirations to go. An excellent guide and very very useful for anyone considering visiting, even if you are too tight or ill to do any of the journeys like us.

A magical place but tomorrow its off to Italy.

Sadly we were about to do the trip up Niesen which is right behind us this evening only to find out it shuts at 5pm! How daft is that.

Still its been wonderful despite the problems which so far so good are behind me now.

Had a fab day today biking all over the Thunersee and just now high upon the Niesen side of the lake on the bike. Its been hot today so T shirts and shorts and a good swim in the Thunersee which wasn't as cold as I was expecting. Crystal clear and very clean (Well it tasted alright).

Thanks to everyone who contributed to this thread its been very useful and interesting for us and hopefully many more FACTS members on their travels

Cheers
BD


----------



## Rosbotham

barryd said:


> Sadly we were about to do the trip up Niesen which is right behind us this evening only to find out it shuts at 5pm!


Ah, but only to the plebs. Had a meeting with Swisscom a few years ago and the social event was a trip up there one evening to enjoy the sunset. Place to ourselves, all the beer, raclette etc you could desire. Marvellous. Long ride down when you've had a skinfull though!


----------



## ob1

Thanks for that BD. Enjoyed your post as we have missed out this year for one reason and another.

Ron


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

ob1 said:


> Thanks for that BD. Enjoyed your post as we have missed out this year for one reason and another.
> 
> Ron


I ave just printed off the guide.
Most usefull 
We are setting off on 19 july for 10 days.

Thanks

DFave p


----------

